# Bearded dragon eggs - how long to hatch?



## mybeardeddragons (Oct 1, 2007)

Our beardies eggs have now been in the incubator for 67 days. Have grown well, but no sign of hatching yet! I know it can take up to 90 days, but as this is the first batch we've had, I'm interested to know how long other people have had to wait? 

The temp is at the lower end of the recommended range - hovers between 82 and 83.5 f.


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

i have had a few that went over 100 days. just stick with it. i know its frustrating and you just want them to start hatching. it did my head in waiting but was worth it when the little chaps pop their heads out: victory:


----------



## mybeardeddragons (Oct 1, 2007)

That's great to hear! No cause to get worried just yet then!:lol2:


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

hey ive never hatched any before either but i had 16 eggs and 7 have hatched 4 days ago after 58 days. they are running around fine and eating. however i still have 9 eggs thats havent hatched yet. i think some of it depends when they can be bothered to come out.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

i've had a batch of beardies eggs hatch last week and they were about 4 weeks late, if there looking fine i just leave them in incubator. Know a couple of breeders who's eggs are all late hatching at moment. Mite be something to do with weather all mixed up and later in season.... just a thought lol


----------



## mybeardeddragons (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all - being a first time 'mum' I'm getting a little anxious! All eggs looking fine, so will try to be patient!


----------



## ToughCooki3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive heard that some people cut the eggs open on there own very carfully to kind of force them to come out?..


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

both of my clutches hatched at 53 days 
my temps were 84-86f


----------



## ToughCooki3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mine hasnt hatched and its taken 85 days


----------



## mojo83 (Nov 10, 2010)

ive just had 2 babies hatch about 5 days ago but the rest havent yet is it something to worry about or is normal for this to happen


----------

